# Ice Fishing team name suggestions?



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Guys... 

Myself, My brother, and a group of our buddies are getting together for a little ice fishing Tourney that we set up for fun. We have done it for the past several years but now it is getting a little more serious, lots of trash talking etc. There are only a few teams competing but we figured that we should make teams names for some ridiculous reason. Anyone have any suggestions for a funny team name..? 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## JClark23

'Just For The Halibut'


----------



## frablrecon1

Case of cold feet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## headbanger421

Ice Queens


----------



## bubba ice

JACKWAGON EXPRESS!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## raisinrat

Bucket Butts


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

ha ha ha... Keep em comin! ha ha ha:lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

headbanger421 said:


> Ice Queens


:lol:



_*Iceholes*_ is an oldie, but goodie.


----------



## jim sasser

HAPPY HOOKER'S...:evil:


----------



## William H Bonney

How bout,,, 

Team Scott Hamilton

The outfits you could come up with would be great.


----------



## fishenrg

The Frosty Bottom Boys


----------



## shawnfire

dunkin sticks well now u will have to tell us what you go with


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

I like "Iceholes" and "Frosty Bottom boys"......"Bucket butts" is good too. Decisions, Decisions.... I will have to consult with my brother.. 

Thanks guys!!:lol:


----------



## Michfisherman

Ice Sickos.


----------



## skulldugary

Hook,line & stinkers....


----------



## clambake

team licalotapus


----------



## jstfish48162

The losing team could get the sub-name......."Wolverines".....on their last place trophy.:evilsmile:


----------



## Backlasher

*Team Short Rod!!!!! :lol:*


----------



## jvanhees

Team Blumpkins


----------



## Dunlap

Perch Milkers


----------



## William H Bonney

clambake said:


> team licalotapus


:lol:

I scrolled over this one too fast the first time around,, caught it this time. 

:lol:


----------



## livintobefishin

the master baiters

also an old one.....and maybe a bit obvious


----------



## gooseboy

either the perch mikers or team ZANDER


----------



## 131north

Last Ice


----------



## Quack Wacker

Team Limp Sticks

Team Toe Knuckles

Team Ice Turds

Team Brused Knees

Team Squaters

Team Gypsees (sp?)


----------



## Sliver Sidejob

Crusty Hole Gang


----------



## William H Bonney

Icehole Pounders


----------



## gaylordgolfer

Ours is...........Crooked Lake Ice Team Commanders, we shortened it because it was to long to put on the little card. C.L.I.T. Commanders is what we go by now.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Thanks for all the suggestions.. I will definitely use one of the names provided. Unsure which one at this point, but we will see. 

Thanks again!
Jeff


----------



## Kayak Dave

Frozen Sinkers


----------



## JJ Mac

Ice Addicts
Hole drillers
Got 4 inches
Pimp-Daddy Shacks
Darwin's Delinquents
Spudmeisters
Ice Creepers
Jiffy-pops
Team Death Crack
50 cent a hole


----------



## TheCrawdad

William H Bonney said:


> Icehole Pounders


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GoneFishin3

The ShakeWeights


----------

